# Bored of Mountain Biking...?



## Kar Spear (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey everybody,

This is my first post; I created an account to get some feedback on something I'm experiencing.

When I first began mountain biking, I was addicted to the thrill, risk, challenges, etc associated with mountain biking. When I first started riding, I could barely do a few trails without falling. After 2 years of riding, I can rip through all my local trails and no matter how fast I'm going, I just don't have fun anymore. I don't mean to "brag", but I have honestly mastered all my local trails (btw, I ride at Alafia, Boyette, Santos, etc). Also, I ride a hardtail, so it's not like I am not "feeling" the terrain.

I just wanted to know if anybody else here as experienced the same thing, and perhaps how you overcame it. I would really appreciate any input.



Cheers,

Spear


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'd say you either dig it or you don't; there's nothing wrong with changing interests. But if it's something you're wrestling with, given that you created the account for this post, you might try something different. Try riding someplace else where the trails are unlike those at home.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Go to the mountains. FL has some great riding, but riding down hill for more than a few seconds is exhilarating and the sustained speed is something you just can't get here.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

I find it a bit like skiing. The number of days where everything is just perfect are very few. The number of runs where everything is perfect is also very limited. Fitness, rhythm, pure turns with no loss of momentum etc all play a part. If I ever become that good, I guess it will be time to start longer touring rides where the scenery and company of others becomes more important than the skillset.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kar Spear said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> This is my first post; I created an account to get some feedback on something I'm experiencing.
> 
> ...


Go on a road trip and try a few new trails to see if you are feeling the excitement again. If you do, then I would suggest you to move!


----------



## mcrn12 (Feb 1, 2013)

Maybe you need a new bike? lol. Or maybe really you have lost interest in it? Or maybe you just need a break from it for awhile and then come back to it.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

A change in venue is a good thing to keep your interest up. I'm not totally bored with my local trails, but am familiar enough with them that I am looking to get out to surrounding communities with different trails. However, I'm in Colorado, so there is no shortage to the number of trails I haven't ridden. If possible, plan some weekend trips to trails you haven't ridden to add some variety.


----------



## Kar Spear (Mar 23, 2014)

I absolutely agree that if I were up north that had more variety and downhill riding, I would love it. Unfortunately, I couldn't bring myself to pack up and move up north just for mountain biking lol.

I also freedive and spearfish, and I never get bored of that, probably because it is constantly different, even at the same reef/wreck, and theres always surprises.

Living in florida, taking road trips to more gravity-oriented areas will be tough, timely, and expensive, considering how far away I am.

*For those of you who have mastered your local trails, and don't have the opportunity to try new trails, how do you stay pumped and interested in biking the same stuff over and over?* When I get on a trail, its as if I know every root and rock.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Convert your bike to a single speed. I have a FS and a SS. Trails I ride both on are totally different trails depending on the bike. But like some of the other posters stated, maybe it's just not your thing. Take a break and see if you miss it. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I ride the same trails
If you are that fast, then race.
Give yourself a reason to go out and ride as fast as possible.
Squiggy is tomorrow. Think you're up to 6 hours of flatwoods?


----------



## mayberry32 (Sep 17, 2011)

Even from Florida, you can find some really good trails in North GA, SC and the NC mountains....all within 4-6 hours from the GA-FL line. F.A.T.S. Is just northeast of Augusta, bull mtn and Bartram in N GA, plus many smaller trails that are completely different than anything you'll find in Florida: Chicopee Woods, Ft Yargo State Park, . Honestly, I think I'd get bored on flat land like that, too. Find some hills and you'll renew your passion for riding.

See the link below for ideas:
My Top Five: The Best Mountain Bike Trails in the CSRA | Singletracks Mountain Bike Blog


----------



## Kar Spear (Mar 23, 2014)

Warboom, I actually live about a 10 minute bike ride from flatwoods. There is literally 0 elevation change there, so I've promised myself never to go back. I understand that some people love biking for the fitness aspect of it, and flatwoods is perfect for that. Personally, the drops and speed are what got me hooked to biking. Unfortunately, the downs at alafia/boyette have lost their thrill. 

Mayberry, I'll definitely look into the trails in NC and SC. The drive doesn't seem too terrible. Even though I can rip through my local trails, I am almost certain I would be horrible if you threw me in utah on a DH bike. I guess that could also be bothering me (the fact that my skill set is so limited to florida-like trails).

Thanks for all your replies


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

OperatorBo said:


> Convert your bike to a single speed. I have a FS and a SS. Trails I ride both on are totally different trails depending on the bike. But like some of the other posters stated, maybe it's just not your thing. Take a break and see if you miss it. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. I converted one of my old bikes to SS and it reopened my eyes to mountain biking.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikericci (Oct 29, 2013)

Put an ENDURO sticker in your bike.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Kar Spear said:


> I absolutely agree that if I were up north that had more variety and downhill riding, I would love it. Unfortunately, I couldn't bring myself to pack up and move up north just for mountain biking lol.
> 
> I also freedive and spearfish, and I never get bored of that, probably because it is constantly different, even at the same reef/wreck, and theres always surprises.
> 
> ...


You need to change things up; find new trails out there, and master them too. The challenge and excitement of MTB is all about the seeking-out of new venues. While you are at it - get a new bike too....


----------



## M0riarty (Aug 2, 2007)

Kar Spear said:


> I just don't have fun anymore. I don't mean to "brag", but I have honestly mastered all my local trails (btw, I ride at Alafia, Boyette, Santos, etc). Also, I ride a hardtail, so it's not like I am not "feeling" the terrain.


Being based out of Tampa, I ride the same set of trails as you and I have gone through similar thoughts at times - it tends to coincide with the "new bike itch". Having been through 7 different bikes/frames in 5 years - that is one way to keep things interesting.

I second the idea of heading for the mountains occasionally. I make the trip to the Pisgah/Asheville NC area several times a year (10 hour drive from Tampa) and it's completely different than the riding down here.

Lastly, looking for a way to make riding fast on the same ol' trails fun again? Think you're fast? Try running Strava. Very humbling.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

I live in the CSRA (Augusta, GA area), closest trail from the house it FATS. At times I do get bored with the 150ish miles of trails. To mix it up I ride a HT and rigid ss. Also I ride with my daughters and wife a bit. These mix up the style of riding I do. Also I hit the forest service roads and connect multiple trails for longer riding options. 

For the last few weeks i have been trail running a bit also. Still get out on the trails I love but ding something different. Have you tried night riding?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't get bored but I live near Pisgah National Forest. 

Not knocking your trails as I hear they are good and have some friends that live down that way. They still however come up here to ride for a reason. 

A couple things you can do is obviously mix up your ride and travel. 
Unfortunately this isn't as easy to do all the time for some with work and finances but a mountain bike vacation may re spark an interest and give you something to look forward to do over again. Another thing is get a different type of bike. I think a single speed is a good choice. I wasn't bored by any means of hopping on my full squish geared bike but I picked up a single speed a couple weeks ago and the new challenges along changing the way I ride changes the game and mixes it up. 

And like evasive said, some people just don't have the passion. 
If you don't have it, you can't force it.


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

Zachariah said:


> You need to change things up; find new trails out there, and master them too. The challenge and excitement of MTB is all about the seeking-out of new venues. While you are at it - get a new bike too....


Agreed 100%...time to find new trails and do some exploring. Sounds strange but when I feel like this I also go out and buy something new for my bike and or for riding in general.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Kar Spear said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> This is my first post; I created an account to get some feedback on something I'm experiencing.
> 
> ...


try mtn. biking. living in Florida, you haven't yet


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Sacrilegious! riding since 1985,never once bored,mix it up! I just discovered CX,also racing Enduro after years of DH.maybe it is just not your forte and need another activity!


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Have you ever considered racing?


----------



## Fremenrider (Mar 22, 2013)

Pack on 30 lbs & get fat over winter: This will help with motivation.


----------



## LCPL Motivator94 (Mar 22, 2014)

I started riding trails back in Georgia and now Im in Japan ripping up trails in Okinawa and I love it. A change in terrain and scenery definitely spice up riding.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

You only think you are fast. Try Strava, people will surprise you.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Definitely change up what it doing, ur loosing interest because its become boring. New bike, new venues will change ur whole mentality. I make it a personal goal to ride at least one new trailset every season. Already have 1 maybe 2 trips planned for this season, just weekend of riding camping and a little fishing.

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

OP, 

Lot's of good suggestions above-the best being plan a trip to different trails IMO. I'll add that riding with ones weak foot forward can make ones home trails a little new/fresh if you're not already comfortable doing so.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Try riding nude, wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious, do you ride solo or with others? Ask as well, you may just not quite be as fast as you think, if you don't ride with others, give it a try, you may find they help push you and show you knew lines etc. Another option is to buy a rigid fork and go full rigid, that will usually take care of trails being to easy to ride and make them interesting again. Another option if you're allowed on your tails is night riding, definitely will make old trails seem new again.

As to your question of learning your trails so well you know where every rock and root is, yup, that's me, but I still can't clean all of them and with our weather constantly changing them up, they're not the same exactly for long, always small changes happening.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

FastBanana said:


> You only think you are fast. Try Strava, people will surprise you.


Does that mean you're actually a SlowBanana?


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Build up a rigid SS. It can be done fairly cheap and it makes trails that were boring fun again, you'll also improve your skills and fitness. I find building a new bike makes me want to ride it.

How bout trailwork? Any chance of building more trails nearby? It eats up a bunch of time and you can build a trail suited to your skill level that should help restore the fun. You may need to join up with a local club or deal with land managers, but its worth it in the end.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

Are the mountain bike trails in your area built and maintained by volunteers? Get more involved with your local IMBA chapter, and with trail maintenance. Think a trail is boring? If you have the blessing of the land manager, then build some features that make the trail exciting again. Not enough trails in the area? Then help advocate for more. Also, if you do start volunteering at a local trail, you tend to take some ownership of it, and it becomes more fun to ride again, as you are looking for ways to improve it or identify problem areas.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

Been riding XC for over 21 yrs and have yet to get bored but as mentioned I do a lot of volunteer trail maintenance and Ride many different trails each year.

Buying a new bike does help also 

Oh, something I recently started doing is bike camping and night riding, it's been a blast, try it .


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Exploring new trails with a friend or two always re-ignites my passion for riding.
Also, joining a faster, more skilled rider and trying to follow him does wonders. Your fitness/technique will improve this way too.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

I have never been in the situation where I am bored of riding, but I would suggest getting a set of lights and getting into night riding. Its a whole different experience and even trails you have ridden a hundred times feel like a different world.

I've gotten to the point where I prefer it over riding by daylight


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

uglyguy2 said:


> Does that mean you're actually a SlowBanana?


Yes. Yes it does.

In all seriousness, I am in the top 10% on most downhill runs, climbing in top 50. But there are lots of very good riders in Colorado. Strava is a fun tool.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Kar Spear said:


> I also freedive and spearfish, and I never get bored of that, probably because it is constantly different, even at the same reef/wreck, and theres always surprises.


Ya so do I probably my favorite hobby. Do you go out on charters or have your own boat?



Kar Spear said:


> Warboom, I actually live about a 10 minute bike ride from flatwoods. There is literally 0 elevation change there, so I've promised myself never to go back. I understand that some people love biking for the fitness aspect of it, and flatwoods is perfect for that. Personally, the drops and speed are what got me hooked to biking. Unfortunately, the downs at alafia/boyette have lost their thrill.


Ride them faster or session certain spots and focus on getting air!

Do you ride by yourself or with a group?
You are more than welcome to join our group.


----------



## mm9 (Apr 22, 2008)

OP - A lot of good suggestions here, new bikes, new places and new challenges with mtnbiking. Personally, I need adventure variety. When I start feeling bored of one of my passions, I just quit doing it for a while and turn to other things. The passion eventually comes back. I used to feel a little guilty when this would happen. Now, I know, this is just the way I'm wired. Whatever I'm doing, I try to keep fitness up, so that I can switch gears into various types of adventure passions.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Most people quit something that they are lousy at or fail... most people don't give up entirely when they get really good at it.
Maybe try a different type of riding? Like dh, freeriding? racing? change of scenery?

I only did road cycling until I was introduced to mtn biking 6 years ago... I ride year round in all weather conditions, different styles: dh, trail/am/dj, urban, and sometimes indoors), day time/night time.... gosh the possibilities are endless!

Maybe you need to change something to shock your body or add more stimulation to your brain.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

LCPL Motivator94 said:


> I started riding trails back in Georgia and now Im in Japan ripping up trails in Okinawa and I love it. A change in terrain and scenery definitely spice up riding.


Trails in Okinawa? I was stationed there some 30 years ago or so and was a road biker then. I must have been brave. Today I ride only in the woods, road biking scares me. Got any pictures of those rides in Okinawa? Would really enjoy seeing the old homeland. lived there for 6 years of my Air Force career.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I find going fast on unchallenging terrain boring too. Since you might not have a lot of opportunities to check out varied types of trails, forget speed and concentrate on style. Learn how to whip, manual, X-up, tabletop, etc. Nail down some trials moves. Pick up a BMX bike as a learning aid, take it to the local skateparks and dirt jumps and open up a whole new aspect of riding (be prepared to help dig as a price for admission).


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

If ride a FS, try HT
if HT, try rigid
if rigid, try SS
or try CX
or a roadie

or better yet, try riding at night
and most definitely, try different trails.


----------



## Kar Spear (Mar 23, 2014)

Sometimes I ride alone but most of the time its with my brother or a few buddies.

I lived in Dubai for a few years and that's where I began spearfishing. My addiction to diving and spearfishing actually sprouted from a boredom of kayak fishing haha.

I got bored of just sitting on a kayak and casting rods, so I learned to dive and spearfish. In Dubai, I took a rigged up kayak to a small island about a 1 mile paddle away. What I love about it is that its always different (visibility, structure, depth, etc), and also, the fact that there is a tangible product as a result of the activity (fish/dinner). In florida, I go to spanish rocks/1 mile reef, but it has been a while. Will start back up as the water gets warmer. Do you own a boat?


----------



## Kar Spear (Mar 23, 2014)

I think night riding would be fun. What parks around here allow night riding? (most close at sunset).


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Move to a state with mountains and go mountain biking. You may like it.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

nhodge said:


> try mtn. biking. living in Florida, you haven't yet


I try mixing it up some. Ride the trails in a different direction. Bored. Never happens. I ride the same trails all the time. I have at least 70 miles of trails within a 1- 30 minute bike ride. 15 at the end of my street. Here in New England we have the four seasons. Wind ,cold, heat and that white stuff, snow. Makes for a variety. Try studded tires on a frozen pond or off camber trail. Fat biking is really popular here. Any beaches in FL to fat bike on? Ever done a bikepacking trip? See the trail through the eyes of a kid or newbee. Any mt bike clubs around. You are hereby officially invited to NEMBA fest, June 20-22 , Kingdom Trails VT. Some of the best mt biking in all New England. I'll buy the first round. Miles of sustained downhill singletracks, awesome flow and a bike park as well. Start there.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

To me you've missed so much of the reason I mt bike. 


I love to be in the woods with peace and quiet. 
Love looking at the foliage. 
Love the dirt, sand and grit. 
Love the smells, the air and different look of the forest at morning, noon and night. 

Mt biking for me is a time to get some fresh air, relax while having fun. Decompress and just enjoy what we've been given. 

My riding is not just about riding. It's the whole experience. 

You seem to be looking for an adrenaline stew. You'd need to move to the mountains. But you may even still get bored it sounds.


----------



## Kar Spear (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't understand how moving to the mountains is even an option. Have any of you quit your job or dropped out of school and moved north with no job lined up? If so, please elaborate.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

There is a thread on quitting your job and moving. Quite interesting. 
I live in the north, so no quitting needed although I live in tame/easy trail area anyway, but it's far from boring for me. 

If only the tech aspect pf this sport excited me, I'd been done mt biking long ago. I call it trail biking anyway. No mountains in Michigan.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

thickfog said:


> To me you've missed so much of the reason I mt bike.


Likewise, I'm sure.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

i would KILL to ride your trails lol!

i'm down here where my choices are Markham, Amelia, Quiet waters (blegh), and Oleta (blegh).

count your blessings! 
no seriously though good luck with your journey, whatever the outcome.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Quit your job, sell all your stuff and move to Colorado. Aside from Spearfishing and biking are there other things you like to do? For me if I can't mountain bike every day. Or ride any bike every day. Are there any rock climbing gyms near you? How about running, or more kayaking?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Elevation does not necessarily equal fun riding, just as lack of elevation doesn't preclude it. If you've been mostly just taking the 'go-fast' route, try going slower and screwing around more on some rides. And yes, taking in the sights and just enjoying cruising around in the woods. Make a point to regularly do some exploring, take scenic breaks, bring the camera, bring the dog, bring beer.


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

I would say that if after 3 pages of posts you are not able to find reasons to continue riding and or ways to not be bored riding it might be time to give up on the sport. Best of luck


----------



## Calvin27 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kar Spear said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> This is my first post; I created an account to get some feedback on something I'm experiencing.
> 
> After 2 years of riding, I can rip through all my local trails and no matter how fast I'm going, I just don't have fun anymore.


Remove your brakes - that would be heaps fun.

Other than that maybe try fixed and rigid MTB!


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

Give it up.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

bored of mt biking ? bro I live in Arizona..... enough said...


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Try a road bike. Its a totally different sensation. The speed is riveting and can offer a breath of fresh air if you're getting sick of the mountain scene. Or a cross bike on dirt roads. Similar, but has the versatility to be ridden on singletrack which adds a nice little challenge.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Without reading anything but your first post, I must say something. I rode Boyette twice around Thanksgiving time. Since then, I cannot get back on my bike without wishing I was there. I'll be in Ft. Lauderdale in April and will take a "little" detour just to ride Boyette! So for you to say you are bored, is heresy. Now, I'll read the rest of the thread.

Edit: I rode Red Shirt. I rode at about 7 mph and it was thrilling. If I ever got bored, I'd try it at 8 or 9 mph.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

boredom sets into the boring mind


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

justwan naride said:


> Exploring new trails with a friend or two always re-ignites my passion for riding.
> Also, joining a faster, more skilled rider and trying to follow him does wonders. Your fitness/technique will improve this way too.


Better still, join up with a faster, more skilled rider and try to keep up with HER.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

thickfog said:


> To me you've missed so much of the reason I mt bike.
> 
> I love to be in the woods with peace and quiet.
> Love looking at the foliage.
> ...


You've hit the nail on the head. I ride for the same reasons, only I've got desert not woods. Adrenaline is good once in a while, but feeding the need becomes a problem.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

As it has been suggested, get a different bike, or four. I have been mountain biking since '91 and try to ride every day, weather permitting (I live in Tahoe, so too much snow on the ground means BC ski instead, but I always would rather be mountain biking) 

I have 5 different bikes going all the way back to my original '91 steel full rigid. I also have a hard tail with linkage fork, a 2x2, a 3x3 and a 5x5. Having such different bikes really changes things up. I generally ride the same local singletrack trails everyday since this is also when I take the dogs out for their walk, but never get bored since I switch my bikes up all the time. I will go adventure the many, many miles of singletracks around me when I can, but I have just as much fun everyday across the street from my house.

Only the '91 steel and the 5x5 I bought new, the others are all used and span from '95 to '04. Searching for a cool used ride, researching the old school parts and specs and fixing them up is all part of the adventure. Taking them out on the everyday trails makes everything seem different. 

Check out your local CL or thrift store and get something good from the 90's. Completely different geometry, better cornering IMO, and a totally different feel to the ride. Check out the VRC forum for ideas on quality classic mountain bikes. I can tell you, those guys never get bored over there.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Ride urban. There are endless drops, skinnies, jumps, and technical terrain if you look for it. Great way to expand the skill set when local trails don't call for it. 

Never ridden in Florida, but I ride in Michigan, which is flat to rolling terrain. I take 3 mountain biking vacations(week at a time) a year, to the rocks and terrain to the South and East. I build my skill set EVERY RIDE for those trips. Unless your name is Chris Akrigg or Danny Macaskill, there are endless new skills to learn. 

Don't allow yourself to be complacent. There is no way you've mastered mountain biking after two years. No way.


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

Variety really is the spice of life. Find some new and challenging trails. Plenty of them out there!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

If someone has to tell you why to enjoy it, or how to enjoy it, maybe it's just not for you.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I get bored when I am not mountain biking.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Lawson Raider said:


> I get bored when I am not mountain biking.


Yep. Me too. If it starts to get old, I just go faster and/or take more chances.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

OP, your assignment, should you choose to accept it, is to go back though this thread and compile ALL of the suggestions into a list.

I was going to "2nd" and "+1" a few posts until I saw how many good ideas appear here.

My only suggestions are to ride those all-too-familiar trails in reverse, maybe at night - and to start linking trails together where you ride a trail, then ride to another trail and ride that.
Check out some local club rides.


-F


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I use all of the above and mix it up to keep it fresh. I'll trailride one day, the road bike another day, ride the singlespeed, practice my pathetic jumping skills, take the downhill bike to the bike park on the weekend, take a road trip and explore some new trails. In winter I look forward to riding the fatbike, and 3 years ago I took up snowboarding on the weekends, which I love. If none of that works then it's time to put the bike away for a while, try some hiking or a camping trip. In the middle of the summer my work hours go through the roof, and at times it's a struggle to get motivated for anything, so I know what you mean. Good luck!


----------



## bbpathfinder (Mar 26, 2014)

Take a 6 year sabbatical from riding. Then take it up again at age 50. All those ez obsatcles are now challenging, the 2 ft drop offs now terrifying, and the hills seem steeper. Ask me how I know....


----------



## mevadus (Oct 22, 2009)

When I lived in Florida, I was able to ride from the parking lot out to ridgeline, do ridgeline twice, and ride back to my car without putting a foot on the ground or stopping in less than an hour. Miss that ride, and I never got bored of doing it. I rode it at least three times a week.


----------



## MadTony (Jun 17, 2006)

Night ride. It will make the trails like new. Harder. More exciting. Cooler temps at night, too.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

If you like being on a bike, there are endless variations that you can consider. Just mix things up -- road, night, group rides, solo rides, etc.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Take up running, you will soon grow to appreciate cycling.


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 3, 2009)

If I lived in Florida I don't think I would be into mountain biking either.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Buy less junk, channel said funds from not buying junk into trips to other places to mountain bike.


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 3, 2009)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> Buy less junk, channel said funds from not buying junk into trips to other places to mountain bike.


less is more


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Work is a lot more boring that riding ANY sort of bicycle ANYWHERE


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Kar Spear said:


> I just wanted to know if anybody else here as experienced the same thing, and perhaps how you overcame it. I would really appreciate any input.


I bought a road bike


----------



## z400jt (Oct 30, 2006)

If you have any competitive spirit in you, why not go racing? 

This is something that has always helped me when I started to lose interest in a hobby (RC cars, motocross, MTB, running). When the thrill of just practicing fades and I think I've reached the pinnacle of my speed I like to put myself back in my place by racing. I find this does a couple things for me. 

First, it encourages me to go ride during the week and challenge myself to ride my current trails faster. That usually translates to a better finish at the next race and that feeds the next period of training trying to better that finish.

Second, it gives me a chance to ride new trails since the races I've entered are on trails that aren't typically open except for races.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> Elevation does not necessarily equal fun ridin


 Odd, I can't think of a ride I've done over 7000 feet that wasn't fun.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

z400jt said:


> If you have any competitive spirit in you, why not go racing?
> 
> This is something that has always helped me when I started to lose interest in a hobby (RC cars, motocross, MTB, running). When the thrill of just practicing fades and I think I've reached the pinnacle of my speed I like to put myself back in my place by racing. I find this does a couple things for me.
> 
> ...


Also, it's an eye opener the first time you race how slow your fastest really is compared to the really really fast guys. I was always a pretty strong road racer but my first MTB race was a true WTF moment when I saw how fast those guys were. The technique thing is massive. If you think you know how to ride a mountain bike fast but have never raced go do a technical XC race and prepare to have your mind blown.

All in all though racing is a blast, fast, slow, or in between. Mountain bike racers are, in my experience, a very chill bunch.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

jugdish said:


> Odd, I can't think of a ride I've done over 7000 feet that wasn't fun.


so true...


----------



## Fremenrider (Mar 22, 2013)

I will never be bored cause it's the only time I truly feel free.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

change your lines. dig(volunteer for trail work. a good way to appreciate what you have and maybe help create new lines). ride urban. ride bmx @ a track. that'll check your skill level real quick.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

Sometimes, giving up a hobby isn't bad. If you aren't having as much fun riding as you are doing something else, then you are a fool if you keep at it.

Giving up a hobby doesn't mean you can't pick it up again in the future either.

Its your free time. Maximize it!

My suggestion is cut back on your riding time and do your diving or perhaps something entirely new. You may enjoy the more infrequent ride more..


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Try riding the same trails at night.

Or just accept that you are bored of your local trails. 

Try something new, get away from mountain biking. Mountain biking doesn't define you, get out and expand the definition of "you"


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

dompedro3 said:


> Try riding the same trails at night.
> 
> Or just accept that you are bored of your local trails.
> 
> Try something new, get away from mountain biking. Mountain biking doesn't define you, get out and expand the definition of "you"


On a unicycle ...

Or just quit and move one.


----------



## jfn3 (Jun 14, 2007)

i'm in the same boat! been mountain biking since 1985 and really have no passion to ride my mountain bike or road bike at all of late. Could be the "polar vortex" winter in CT or maybe I'm just due to take some time away from biking?? Gonna do some hiking and try running again. Sold my 29er and listed my new Cannondale CAAD 10 on ebay.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Look, that's it! Enough of the this BS thread.

If you are bored of MTB, then go sook somewhere else! I don't need to read your whining looserism and I'll bet I'm not alone.

MTB is the spirit of life. Psychiatrists cater to the perpetually emotionally dissatisfied.

Mods, please close this depressive POS post and get back to the real stuff.....

Riding bikes in the bush


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ridnparadise said:


> Look, that's it! Enough of the this BS thread.
> 
> If you are bored of MTB, then go sook somewhere else! I don't need to read your whining looserism and I'll bet I'm not alone.


The only BS in this thread is your post.

The OP was asking legitimate questions. If you don't like the discussion there are plenty of other threads you can go read.


----------



## jr59 (Jul 20, 2011)

how about this one;

Markham Park Mountain Bike Trail in Sunrise, Florida || SINGLETRACKS.COM

It's closer to where you live.

Also I agree with the travel to N. Ga, SC, NC. They are not all that far and offer many different types of riding!


----------



## jfn3 (Jun 14, 2007)

why do so many people bash others in forurms like these? Some are just stating opinions and others are quick to judge and bash them. That's why I shut off facebook and don't post much here, too many haters and douchbags!


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Kar Spear said:


> I just wanted to know if anybody else here as experienced the same thing, and perhaps how you overcame it. I would really appreciate any input.


The answer is simple. Race.

I've experienced some form of what you described in several contexts. Skiing, road biking, and mountain biking. At first it's awesome but as you improve your skills the adrenaline decreases. Without the challenge of learning new things it doesn't have that edge any more. Just being in the fresh air is deeply satisfying for some, but not for you. You find it nice and all, but you want more.

For me racing solved all of this. Rides now have a purpose: training. They are still fun, get me outdoors... all that jazz, but they underlying objective is to get one step closer to winning races. And all of a sudden the rides become fun again.

And for me the adrenaline of racing itself is huge. I got near the pointy end in triathlon (I'm giving MTB a shot now after a running injury) and I would start getting excited about big races weeks before. And the race itself... the adrenaline of winning a race is unreal, for me anyway.

Some people need a purpose. Racing does the trick for me.


----------



## Stevebiker (Feb 17, 2004)

I ride Santos when I come down visiting my Dad every 2 years. Nice trails and a nice change for me, especially since it is winter up here that time of year. Speed and cornering on some of those trails would be hard to master, at least for me. Seems that the faster you ride, the more skill is needed to to hold the corners. Also, have you done much in the tech/rocky sections?
Night riding changes trails, it's night and day. 
Group rides if you don't already do them. Riding with a group opens up new challenges and you might even hear about trails you haven't ridden before too.
It is entirely possible that you are just plain done with it.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

dompedro3 said:


> Mountain biking doesn't define you, get out and expand the definition of "you"


I am an avid mountain biker. I have other hobbies. None define who i am.

Explore other things, lean the bike against the wall and let it collect dust for a bit. You will eventually come full circle and find a desire to go for a ride. Nothing you try now to artificially inspire your self will match the "wow, i forgot how fun this is!" you will experience after taking an extended break.

Life is all about the journey. Enjoy it.


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

LCPL Motivator94 said:


> I started riding trails back in Georgia and now Im in Japan ripping up trails in Okinawa and I love it. A change in terrain and scenery definitely spice up riding.


So the answer is move to another part of the world, OK.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

If you loose your passion for mountain biking, try doing something else. I started road riding and racing cyclocross in the fall. I also race dragon boat. A hobby is just a hobby and you don't need it to define who you are.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Get a library card and immerse yourself in the literature of ennui and existentialism. Wallow in it. Start chain smoking unfiltered cigarettes. Wear black turtlenecks and black skinny jeans. That's kind of where you are in terms of mtn biking. The thrill is gone. Sigh. If you are experiencing this in other aspects of your life, mtn biking is not the problem. 
So take a road trip to somewhere totally different from Florida. Utah is the anti Florida, or AZ or Colorado. 
Start cross training and do an XTERRA race. Stir it up and shake it up already.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

A dragon!? I didn't realize they still had a class. How cool!


----------

